# has anyone ever boarded their hedgie?



## sugar

If i dont have anyone to watch my hedgie can i board her? what should i look for. do i bring her in her own cage? Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Amy

Where are you located?


----------



## Lilysmommy

I haven't heard of boarding a hedgie, but I'm sure if you were going to, you should keep her in her cage. It would just be more unnecessary stress on her if she were taken out of her normal cage along with being taken out of her normal environment.


----------



## sarahomnia

if you had an 'exotics' specialist vet, they might board. i know a lot of vets do boarding.


----------



## Hedgiepets

Some hedgehog owners/breeders are willing to board/care for hedgies. Where are you located?


----------



## smhufflepuff

I've boarded my hedgie with her vet over a weekend. As best as I can remember, I brought her travel cottage (smaller 2'x 1.5' wire top, plastic bottom cage) and her food dish, water dish, wheel, extra liners, wheel, igloo, and kibble. I asked about the temperature she'd be at, when she'd be fed, if they'd wash her wheel every morning, what the light/dark cycle was there, what other animals she'd be near, how much she would be handled... They asked about emergency contact numbers, how much to feed her and when, and how much I authorized to spend if she became ill or injured and they couldn't reach me by phone. 

They did all right... I think it was something like $30 a day. But I find that friends and family do a better job - they know her, care about her, and play with her more than what she gets at the vet. If you can find someone in your area - a friend, family member, or other hedgie owner, I'd suggest going that route. But if not, call your vet and ask about boarding.


----------



## sugar

I live in San Antonio, texas. I don't think I know of anyone that would be willing to give her the maintenance required. Her vet said that they would do it for $15 per day. I am required to bring her in her cage and they would place it in another bigger cage. I have to bring her food and then whatever else I think she should have. They will play with her and let her get dailly exercise. I will be gone for 3 days.


----------



## Hedgiepets

Since I have more than one hedgehog, boarding at the vet office does not work, but did find one of the Vet Tech's willing to take care of them for me at my house. Of course, I am a very regular customer with my Vet!


----------



## Godzilla Girl

Forgive me if I missed it, but is there a hedgie sitter/ recommended boarding guide somewhere? We don't know that many people here, and I don't really trust the ones I do know to watch Nigel when it comes time for us to go to Ohio for Christmas. We wouldn't be gone longer than a week, and I think it would be more stressful for all involved if we tried to bring him with us. Besides, Ohio in December is no place for a hedgehog! I may be jumping the gun, since it is only September, but I don't want to wait until the last minute.


----------



## Hedgiepets

You are going to Ohio and live in Portland, OR? I board hedgies during Winter vacation all the time. I am a breeder in Eugene. I do know of someone closer to you with only one hedgehog, but that might do it also. She is very experienced and trust worthy.


----------



## LizardGirl

When I'm not able to take Inky with me, I board him with Deneen (hedgiepets). I don't travel often though and I'm able to take care of/foster hedgies whenever I am home. 

I could watch Nigel for you if you need it, this Christmas. I'm in Salem.


----------



## Godzilla Girl

Thank you! I just might take you up on that! We just went to Eugene for the first time yesterday, and that would be a whole other road trip in addition to trying to visit with all the family in Ohio! (Of course, I suspect that in December we wouldn't be dealing with a car fire on the highway and 2 college football games traffic! Yikes, that was no fun!)

The most likely candidate we have for a pet sitter in Portland is such a flake, I don't trust him with my little boy! Let's keep in touch on this. I know it is only September, but we haven't been away from home overnight since we got NIgel, and I just worry about him.


----------



## Anny

Hedgiepets said:


> Some hedgehog owners/breeders are willing to board/care for hedgies. Where are you located?


Hmmmm, is it just me or does this sound like a great idea for a sub-forum here?

Hedgies aren't terribly hard to care for but it is always preferable to have our little ones taken care of by someone who knows this type of animal.

I think a forum section for this would be great!

I for one would be happy to offer hedgie sitting in my area


----------



## hedgielover

I would also hedgie sit depending on the time of year. I would also be interesting in finding others in my area with hedgies that would be willing to help out when my boyfriend and I go away. Good idea, Anny, about making it a sub-forum.


----------



## rtc

Whenever I travel I drop off my little hog at my brother's spot. I usually put all his food in individual containers so my brother just has to drop the contents on the container into his food dish and place the leftover in the container from the night before. I give my hog bottled water and therefore just bring a couple of bottles with him as to avoid any change in the water in his diet. I have a spare/extra cage that travels with him. I also bring his oil filled heater to make sure he is nice and toasty warm. 

I've written a two page insutrction booklet with what-ifs and how to deal with situations. 
I've also included daily care that is needed for my hog in the list. I am sure to also include all contact numbers for vets and whatnot to make sure all my bases are covered. 

My brother actually does not spend a lot of time with my baby but Hitch tends to enjoy the freedom from the parents for a few days. He usually adds a few grams while he is away from home. 

Just thought I would share...
Cheers,
Rick.


----------

